# بارك يارب اعدائى



## Fadie (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*بارك يارب اعدائى*

بَارك يا ربّ أعدائي كما أُباركهم أنا أيضا و لا ألعنهم
لقد دَفع بي أعدائي إلى أحضانك أكثر مما فعله أصدقائي
و سمّرني الأصدقاء بالأرض و لكن الأعداء حرروني منها
فقضيتُ على كل مطامحي في هذا العالم
جعلني أعدائي غريباً عن الممالك الأرضية و دخيلاً على العالم
و كما يلجأ الحيوان المُطارد إالى ملجأ آمن من من ذاك المطارد هكذا أنا
تحت وطأة اضطهاد الأعداء , وجدت الملجأ الأكثر أماناً بلجوئي تحت خيمتك
حيث لا الأصدقاء , و لا الأعداء يقدرون علة أن يزهقوا روحي
بارك يا رب أعدائي كما أُباركهم أنا أيضاً و لا ألعنهم
لقد اعترفوا بخطاياي أمام العالم بدلاً مني
لقد عاقبوني عندما توانيت و ترددت عن معاقبة نفسي
لقد عذبوني , عندما حاولت الهروب من العذاب
لقد أنبوني عندما مدحت نفسي
لقد بصقوا علي عندما امتلأت كبرياء
بارك يا رب أعدائي كما أُباركهم أنا أيضاً و لا ألعنهم
في كل مرة جعلت نفسي حكيما , جعلوني جاهلاً
في كل مرة جعلت نفسي قويا , سخروا مني كقزم ضعيف
في كل مرة أردتُ أن أقود الناس , نبذوني إالى المؤخرة
في كل مرة أردتُ أن أجعل نفسي غنياً , منعوني بيد من حديد
في كل مرة فكرتُ أن أنام بهدوء , أيقظوني من النوم
في كل مرة أردتُ أن أبني منزلاً لحياة طويلة آمنة , دمّروه و هجّروني منه
حقّاً قد حررني الأعداء و قطعوني عن العالم , و أنا مددت يديّ لألمس هُدب ثوبك
بارك يا رب أعدائي كما أُباركهم أنا أيضاً و لا ألعنهم
باركهم و كثّرهم . كثّرهم و اجعلهم أشدّ عداوة لي
لكي يكون لجوئي إليك بلا رجوع
لكي تتشتّت آمالي بالناس كتمزّق بيت العنكبوت
لكي يسود الهدوء الحقيقيّ نفسي
لكي يصبح قلبي مقبرة لشّري الغضب و الكبرياء فيَّ
لكي أقدر أن أجمع الكنز السماوي
آه لكي أتحرر و لو لمرة من الإحباط , الذي يجعلني أتخبط في شِِباك الحياة الرهيبة الواهية
علّمني الأعداء ما لم يعلّمه أحد لي
و هو أنّه لا عدوّ للإنسان في هذا العالم سوى نفسه
الإنسان يكره أعداءه , عندما لا يدرك أنّهم ليسوا بأعداء بل أصدقاء ألدّاء
من الصعب علي أن أعرف , من صنع لي خيراً أو شراً في هذا العالم : الأصدقاء أم الأعداء ؟
فبارك يا ربّ أصدقائي و أعدائي جميعا ً
العبد يلعن الأعداء لأنه لا يفهم
أمّا الأبن فيباركهم , لأنه يعلم ..... يعلم أنّ أعداءه لا يقدروا على أن يهددوا حياته
لذلك يتنقّل بحرّية بينهم , و يصّلي من أجلهم
بارك يا ربّ أعدائي . كما أُباركهم أنا أيضاً ولا ألعنهم ....

*القديس : نيقولاي فيليميروفيتش
اسقف صربي تصدى للنازية خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية و قد تم اعتقاله و أُرسل إالى مخيم التعذيب في داتشو*

*www.christpal.com*​


----------



## sparrow (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*جميل ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*صلاة رائعة بجد يا فادي*

*ربنا يباركك *

*وشكرا خالص علي الصلاة الجميلة دي*


----------



## Bero (3 يناير 2007)

يارب باصلى لاعدائنا واعداء اسمك يمكن يارب صلبوا وجوهم اكثر من الصخر ابوا الرجوع  اما هم يارب فهم مساكين .قد جهلوا لانهم لم يعرفوا طريق قضاء الرب الهم 
يارب اغفر تعديهم على اسمك القدوس لانهم لم يعرفوا طريقك يارب 
يارب بارك كل اعدائنا كما علمتنا احبواء اعداكم باركوا لاعينيكوا 
اعطينا يارب ان نغفر لكل المسين الينا كما علمتنا  بشفاعة يسوع المسيح امين


----------

